# Radio Procedures.



## mycocobean (7 Nov 2010)

Sorry in advance if this is in the wrong section. Feel free to move.

My brother is doing his reserve BMQ and just needs some help with the radio procedure. If anyone can give any tips or even a guide that would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## LoKe (7 Nov 2010)

Did you even search the forums or Google for "Voice Procedure"?  And if he's on course he should have the material available to him, at the very least he's able to ask his CoC.


----------



## Occam (7 Nov 2010)

The Bible of Voice Procedure.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Nov 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> The Bible of Voice Procedure.



Haven't seen that thing in a while!!!

I would use the basics from that manual, but any more than that and its real complex for what he needs. The Canadian version in the ACP125 CANSUPP 1(C), which has to be ordered from D Sigs. Either that, or find a friendly SigOp and we'll get you one.


----------



## mycocobean (7 Nov 2010)

He must have searched the wrong thing then. Thank you!


----------



## chavez243ca (30 Dec 2014)

Civilian in need of assistance here... I am working on a piece of fiction which includes a storyline involving some CF reservists. For the sake of authenticity I need some examples of dialogue in the correct vernacular - call signs, military slang - that sort of thing. Any assistance is greatly appreciated.

We can do it inline here, or take it offline via email etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chavez243ca (30 Dec 2014)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Radio Procedures.
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/97457/post-988690.html#msg988690
> 
> Reply #2.



131 pages - yikes! 

Thanks for the link, looks like I have some reading to do.


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Dec 2014)

Mike the linkmeister strikes again!


----------



## Occam (30 Dec 2014)

I don't even remember posting that...but I can't remember what I had for breakfast, either.   :dunno:


----------

